# Anal Glands



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

How's that for a thread title? lol

Anyway, I have noticed on occasion a fishy smell coming from Cali's bottom. I have read that it's an anal gland thing where they don't secrete when they should during pooping. It's easily taken care of with a wet towel. However, it isn't pleasant when it gets of couch or rug. There is no discomort so while I'm going to keep a sharp eye, it doesn't seem to be a medical concern. It's just a stinky concern. I have read that sometimes the glands become impacted and have to be drained and that it is something that can be done at home. 

Can anyone here shed some light on this delightful topic? Thanks!


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

All I know is my husband often laments that we were supposed to be getting a scentless dog and she is far from scentless 

I've tried elimination diets, different brands, limited ingredients... nothing seems to fix Kaylee's pooping issues. (the only thing left I think would be switching to raw but I'm not quite ready to do that) Everything I've read is that normal bowel movements should take care of it, but hers don't. She has one good BM in the morning and the rest are pretty soft. Kaylee will express them herself by licking which then of course stinks everything up 

I'll follow along to see if anyone else has any suggestions as well.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"Fishy" doesn't quite do it justice...

How old is Cali? And how often?

My experience is that unless there's an infection back there, it's caused by a lack of fiber and in pups, just maturation...happens less as they get older, thankfully.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Kaylee is 2 and didn't outgrow it. It seems to come in waves. She'll go months without any issues then it starts acting up again. Vet has confirmed no infections etc.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

gingerling said:


> "Fishy" doesn't quite do it justice...
> 
> How old is Cali? And how often?
> 
> My experience is that unless there's an infection back there, it's caused by a lack of fiber and in pups, just maturation...happens less as they get older, thankfully.


Cali turned 1 on 12/10. This doesn't happen often. Every once in a while and she usually just cleans herself and all is well. It's not pleasant when it gets on the couches PU! I'll clean her off too. She isn't in any discomfort and doesn't drag herself across the rug like I have read about. She poops like a champ! In fact, I am in awe at the size! lol Always solid too. I feed her Taste of the Wild and will add an occasional egg, carrot or peanut butter (she is in heaven when I do this) and of course treats-a-plenty.

This may sound silly, but the last two times I noticed the smell was when we were playing rough. I'd be wrestling around with her, squeezing her and pushing her butt against the couch (hahaha probably sounds odd, but she has a blast...and so do I)...could I have squeezed it out of her?? 

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

It's possible you might have. You can look up videos of expressing anal glands. Kaylee doesn't do the scooting either. It's just every once and a while she decides to express them herself and of course it's on the couch etc. and then I'm stuck cleaning that to get the stink out.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Garvs said:


> ... have to be drained and that it is something that can be done at home.
> ...


We had the problem once and I tried to express them myself. I couldn't do it - it's not hard, but you have to know how.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Cash would have to have his expressed 2 -3 times a year. There was never a infection. He would start licking a lot, and I knew it was time.
His didn't ever leak. I have smelled some dogs express theirs, if something unexpectedly scarces them.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Thanks for the input folks. I will keep a watchful eye (and nose!) and if need be let the vet know and check it out. I don't think I'm ready for that task yet lol.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

> This may sound silly, but the last two times I noticed the smell was when we were playing rough. I'd be wrestling around with her, squeezing her and pushing her butt against the couch .


We're into seriously kinky stuff here...

To express the gland you have to insert both fingers, wrap them around it and squeeze. So, I'd doubt your rough housing did this. Please..?

They scoot usually when they do not get enough exercise or due to dietary things, like lack of fiber. So, since we can rule the former out with Vizslas, maybe take a look at all those treats and try to get her stuff with a higher fiber content..most store bought treats are frankly crap..read the ingredients....so sometimes a bit of chicken or even a carrot are better than even well known treat brands.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

gingerling said:


> We're into seriously kinky stuff here...
> 
> To express the gland you have to insert both fingers, wrap them around it and squeeze. So, I'd doubt your rough housing did this. Please..?


lol nah...not that kinda guy. 

But seriously, you say insert...aren't the glands able to be expressed from outside? I have watched some videos and there was no insertion. 

What a strange conversation...


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Garvs said:


> lol nah...not that kinda guy.
> 
> But seriously, you say insert...aren't the glands able to be expressed from outside? I have watched some videos and there was no insertion.
> 
> What a strange conversation...


I've only ever seen people express them externally, which is why if her bottom got pressed up against the couch the right way it would express them, same as when they scoot on the floor.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Garvs said:


> lol nah...not that kinda guy.
> 
> But seriously, you say insert...aren't the glands able to be expressed from outside? I have watched some videos and there was no insertion.
> 
> What a strange conversation...


The sacs themselves are internal, you can press at the 4 and 8 o'clock position externally, but my vet always did them..mercifully, not often!...by inserting her fingers inside. I think you get a full release that way, instead of an ooze.


----------



## Garvs (Apr 8, 2017)

OK a little follow up...

The stink seemed to be happening a little more frequent so I took Cali to doc today. No infections or anything bad...just filled sacs that had to be expressed. Believe it or not I had the vet show me how to perform the procedure and I did...rubber gloves, gel and all! lol it was NOT pleasant, but got the job done. Poor girl was like "moooooooon riiiiiiiverrrrrr!" 

Anyway, so I now know what to do in case it happens often (don't want to have to go to vet each time if it happens frequently) and as gross as it is it makes me feel good to know I can take care of her if need be. 

Thanks again for feedback!


----------

